# ATAA annual conference - Howard Bandy presenting



## aarbee (5 June 2009)

The annual ATAA conference has been announced which is being held in Melbourne Friday 23rd  Oct to Sun 25th  Oct (inclusive). This conference is open to ATAA members and non-members alike. 

I am attending for the first time this year mainly because Howard Bandy is presenting. The speakers at the conference are a good mix catering to mechanical and discretionary traders.  Howard Bandy will be giving two major presentations during the conference. In addition to that after the conference Howard would be giving additional presentations in the following week. 

Our trading group received the following from Robert Grigg, National President of ATAA



> Greetings all,
> 
> As you probably all know I am now President of the ATAA and I am promoting “mechanical trading”!
> 
> ...





Cheers


----------



## waza1960 (29 August 2009)

I'm thinking of going,don't usually attend these sort of events but the quality of the presenters is first class......anyone else attending?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (29 August 2009)

aarbee said:


> The annual ATAA conference has been announced which is being held in Melbourne Friday 23rd  Oct to Sun 25th  Oct (inclusive). This conference is open to ATAA members and non-members alike.
> 
> I am attending for the first time this year mainly because Howard Bandy is presenting. The speakers at the conference are a good mix catering to mechanical and discretionary traders.  Howard Bandy will be giving two major presentations during the conference. In addition to that after the conference Howard would be giving additional presentations in the following week.
> 
> ...




I'll try to make it.

gg


----------



## howardbandy (29 January 2010)

*Howard Bandy's trading system development speech at ATAA -- DVD*

Greetings all --

As many of you know, I was one of the speakers at the Australian Technical Analyst's Association (ATAA) National Conference in Melbourne in October 2009. The title of my speech was "Trading System Development to Profit in All Markets". The speech is in two segments, each a little over an hour long. The topics I covered included:
Systems engineering
Modeling and simulation
Trading system design
Financial data
In-sample and out-of-sample
Backtesting
Optimization
Walk forward testing
Risk
Drawdown
Trading system validation
Statistical significance
Monitoring trading
Is the system broken
Trading from Australia
A few trading system ideas

The ATAA hired professional video engineers to record the conference proceedings. I have received a copy of my presentations and want to make them freely available to everyone who is interested. They are in wmv file format and can be played on any Windows computer. I would simply post them to my websites for people to download, but they are too big -- a total of 1.1 GB. I have copied them onto a DVD and will mail a DVD copy to you. To cover my costs to create and mail the DVD, there is a small charge -- $1.95 for addresses in the US, $3.95 overseas.

While I retain copyright of my presentations, you may freely copy and share the DVD, provided there is no charge to the recipient.

To order a copy, visit:
http://www.blueowlpress.com/activities.html
scroll about half way down, then click the BuyNow button
or send a check to the address given on that same page.

Thanks,
Howard


----------



## captain black (29 January 2010)

Thankyou for sharing that here Howard, your generosity is much appreciated. I'm sure you'll be busy over the next few days sending out DVD's.... make sure mine goes first..


----------



## waza1960 (29 January 2010)

I went to that conference and have the Conference DVD.Howards' presentation was the highlight for me and I would recommend his DVD.


----------



## JustIntonation (29 January 2010)

I attended the ATAA conference mainly to see Howard speak and to meet him (I already had his books) and can vouch for the usefulness of the video (which I have watched many, many times now).

I am a little surprised the video is being made available as I'd formed the impression that it was only going to be available to attendees, but I guess if Howard has retained the copyright it's all good.

If you don't already have a copy of Howard's books do yourself a favour and get him to send them along with the DVD - you won't regret it.


----------



## Wysiwyg (30 January 2010)

*Re: Howard Bandy's trading system development speech at ATAA -- DVD*



howardbandy said:


> Greetings all --
> 
> As many of you know, I was one of the speakers at the Australian Technical Analyst's Association (ATAA) National Conference in Melbourne in October 2009. The title of my speech was "Trading System Development to Profit in All Markets". The speech is in two segments, each a little over an hour long.
> 
> ...




I think without Howard shining light on System Development and particularly the Amibroker software there would be many of us left, at worst, groping in the dark. 

Additionally, one of the few pioneers that offers guidance and advice on an individual basis.

Thank you Howard.


----------



## howardbandy (31 January 2010)

Thanks to everyone who has ordered a copy of the DVD.

We have been overwhelmed.  Many were shipped yesterday, more on Monday, and we will be caught up on Tuesday, February 2.

And thanks for the kind words regarding my presentations and books.

Thanks,
Howard


----------



## captain black (11 February 2010)

Just received the DVD in the post this morning 
Thanks again howard.


----------



## weird (21 June 2010)

What is the consensus after attending the 5 day seminar or however long or short it was with HB, best x000 you spent ?


----------



## waza1960 (21 June 2010)

> What is the consensus after attending the 5 day seminar or however long or short it was with HB, best x000 you spent ?



 The seminar was 3 days duration which cost approx $900. HB had two presentations which made up a part of the overall conference (total presentation time for HB was around 3 hrs I think).
   I attended the conference to hear all the speakers not just Howard.
   For 3 days of top notch speakers with lunch included represented extremely good value IMO. I've just paid for this years ATAA conference in Brisbane.
     One of the great things I got out of the conference was the wide range of trading perspectives which were personalized by the speakers, which resulted in a clarity for me personally that systems development and trading was what I wanted to focus on . Howard Bandy & Jake Bernstein were the standout presentations for me.


----------



## tech/a (21 June 2010)

> which resulted in a clarity for me personally that systems development and trading was what I wanted to focus on




Most would find this (particularly newbies).
Invaluable insight into what makes a profitable method.

But in the end it doesnt matter how many people you listen to or how they package the message you'll always fall back to this replay I made on this other thread.


----------



## weird (21 June 2010)

Was referring to the 5 day seminar afterwards,

http://www.howardinaustralia.com.au/Html Pages/Payment.html


----------

